# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  oparzenia 1 i 2 stopnia

## Kamil

Jak skutecznie radzić sobie z oparzeniami 1 i 2 stopnia?
Co zastosować jako pierwszy środek zapobiegawczy?

----------

